# Want info. on Ferret care in other countries besides the U.S



## CrisYouSasyMedic (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a ferret that is 3 years old and is suffering from adrenal Gland Disease and is getting ready to go in for surgery. The cause of the disease is because the U.S bred Ferrets are spayed and neuterd way too young. From what I understand they are fixed at about 6 weeks old when in fact should be fixed at about 6 months old. This is causing their little lives to be cut in half because they suffer the consequences of the spay or neuter. I'm hoping that perhaps diet may help this issuel. Here we feed them Ferret kibble and cat food and stuff like that, my Ferret hates meat and won't eat meat of any kind but she does eat the Ferret Kibble which is meat based and give her vit's along with it. I've heard that in England they feed their Ferrets live food such as baby chicks. Is that true? I would really love to hear more about that. Crystal


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Its illegal to feed live food in the uk so we don't ! have you tried removing the kibble ? They won't die if you do and if they are so hungry they often will eat the raw food. Kibbles fine for them, try a raw egg once a week, tuna in oil not brine, sardines, cat food ok for a treat but not enough protien levels for longerterm use on it's own


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

There is an implant which I have read of good results for adrenal.
It is placed under the skin (like a chip), it wears out eventually though. Guess the chemicals get used up.
Think it is called DESLORELIN IMPLANT.


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

If you want more info on raw/ more natural, nutrition search for 'holistic ferret' on google. I think it's an american forum, but they know their stuff


----------



## CrisYouSasyMedic (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks I'll try the egg, she will not eat meat no matter what. I think she'd starve. Crystal


----------



## CrisYouSasyMedic (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonderful tip, they already implanted something called Ferretonin Melatonin implanter. They said she should show the effects in about a month, but by then she'll be getting the surgery. I'll surly inquire about the Deslorelin perhaps it's better. Thanks again for the hot tip.


----------



## CrisYouSasyMedic (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow!! Thanks another hot tip. I'll google the "Holistic Ferret" problem is I'm in the U.S and I don't like the way they/we raise ferrets at all. This forum that I am talking to you all in is in the UK? I wasn's sure where it was. I was hoping it was not here in the US. LOL because I want to find out how Ferrets are raised elsewhere. Thanks again Crystal


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

The thing with holistic was mainly about raw diet (whole prey). Holistic is US I think.
This is a UK forum and we have heard about american ferrets! (how they are mostly Marshals ferrets and neutered young), how some states have banned the keeping of them etc.
You could try googling ferretsforum, It is a vry active forum (mostly uk but has worldwide members) with a wide range of viewpoints


----------

